#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-01-09
<wangerin> G'aften
<tabac> Godaften
<must> godaften
<Blfriis> ja god aften til jer alle
<sbc> Blfriis: Godaften
<wangerin> Hold da fast - så mange online så tidligt ;-)
<laoshi> vi står klar i starthullerne!
<wangerin> Har lige skubbet til pel - han snakkede om også at være online
<tabac> Bruger I iso-latin eller utf-8?
<kjoller> tabac, Jeg tror at de fleste bruger utf-8
<kjoller> Det er standard i ubuntu (og de fleste af de større distroer, tror jeg)
<tabac> Herligt! Kødpålæg med blåbærgrød
<wangerin> tabac: Det er altid problemet, og altid nogen der bruger noget andet
<must> åååh æææh øøøh
<wangerin> Nej nej: ææuåeøiæå
<jarlen> Bare brug irssi og glem de problemer ;-)
<wangerin> Så med lige et stykke tømmer over, så jeg kan komme i land ;-)
<laoshi> wangerin, der hvor jeg kommer fra var det nu aæuoæøiæå
<laoshi> men dem nordenfjords fra startede dog med æ
<wangerin> der er også nogle der staver det med e
<laoshi> sbc, time!
<sbc> laoshi: Ja!
<sbc> :)
<sbc> Hej alle - velkommen til.
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/305/detail/
<sbc> Den ser også sådan ud:
<sbc>     Deltagere
<sbc>     Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc>     Valg af ordstyrer og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat af sidste møde
<sbc>     Siden sidst
<sbc>     Forum, lernid-projektet, lokalafdelinger, herunder Ubuntucafe
<sbc>     Reklame-materiale
<sbc>     Precise Pangolin
<sbc>     Evt.
<sbc>         Guides i forum under Artikler
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Deltagere
<laoshi> flemming christensen, vejle, 63 år, forumred.
<sbc> SÃ¥ hurtig navnerunde for at finde ud af hvem vi er tilstede i dag.
<tabac> Thomas Ammitzbøll-Bach, København
<Blfriis> Blfriis Randers
<sbc> Søren Caspersen, København, 29 år, formand for foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere :)
<kjoller> Niels Kjøller Hansen, nu København igen, 29 år
<must> Ole Amstrup, Kbh
<wangerin> Henning - fra Sønderborg +/- - formand for Alslug - inkarneret linux-only-bruger og -admin
<sbc> jarlen, pixiarvai: I er da også i live, er I ikke?
<sbc> Nå, mens vi venter på dem kan vi lige gå til næste punkt:
<jarlen> Jo, jeg havde åbenbart glemt at scrolle ned :P
<sbc>     Godkendelse af dagsorden
<wangerin> jarlan var det da for lidt siden ;-)
<jarlen> Jesper Jarlskov, 25, København
<sbc> Er der nogen indvendinger til dagsordenen?
<sbc> ... eller tilføjelser?
<kjoller> Næh...
<wangerin> go
<laoshi> ok
<sbc> ok.
<tabac> ok
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Valg af ordstyrer og referent
 * sbc stiller gerne op som ordstyrer (hvis ingen andre vil)
 * tabac klapper
<wangerin> you got it
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> Super. SÃ¥ skal vi finde en referent
<laoshi> hvis ikke pixiarvai vågner op, så melder jeg mig gerne
<sbc> Jeg tror laoshi vinder den?
<wangerin> Go
<laoshi> ok
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat af sidste møde
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/12/15/referat-af-irc-mode-12-december-2011/
<laoshi> Referat http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/12/15/referat-af-irc-mode-12-december-2011/
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger / kommentarer?
<tabac> Nix
<wangerin> nix
<sbc> oki
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Siden sidst
<sbc>     Forum, lernid-projektet, lokalafdelinger, herunder Ubuntucafe
<sbc> laoshi: Vil du præsentere nogen af de emner?
<laoshi> Ja, her kommer nyt fra forum i 6 bidder
<laoshi> Forum:
<laoshi> * der er nu 100553 indlæg i 14042 emner, og 5299 tilmeldte brugere
<laoshi> * lidt forsinket har vi fundet ud af at forum har haft 5-års fødselsdag. Oprettet  13 sep 2006, 15:35. Begivenheden er nu indført i Ubuntudanmarks kalender, så vi ikke glemmer årsdagen igen! 
<laoshi>  ændringer i gruppen af adm. og red.: eitreach, som ikke har været aktiv i en længere periode, er trådt tilbage som adm. I stedet er Ajenbo blevet superadministrator, og TitanusEramius er trådt til som administrator. christian.arvai og laoshi er fortsat redaktører, men i øvrigt deltager også begge adm. i den daglige support og det redaktionelle arbejde. For øjeblikket kører det som det skal, men vi vil nok inden for de næste par måned
<sbc> laoshi: God ide!
<laoshi> er se os om efter en tredje redaktør.
<laoshi> * vi har tidligere haft et månedens emne i Off-topic, men det er snart længe siden. I januar har vi så startet med en 'månedens tech-tråd' - første gang om bits og bytes. Nyt emne kommer i februar - og så må vi se hvilke emner folk gerne vil have diskuteret. Forslag modtages gerne.
<laoshi> * der har været forslag om at oprette underfora for guides til de forskellige *buntu-varianter. Det mener vi ikke vil fremme overskueligheden. Men ønsket bliver nok løst i og med vores seneste initiativ vedr. guides, hvor vi lægger dem ind som artikler på hjemmesiden og tagger dem, så de bliver til at finde.Christian har allerede flyttet flere af sine guides fra freedomnotbeer.dk til forum.
<laoshi> * underfora til serverspm. er ved at komme lidt i gang.. Der er 2 guides og 6 supporttråde.
<laoshi> * der er nu også oprettet et forum for zorin-os, med Blfriis som hovedmanden, de har bedt om assistance, og har også fået tilbud om det - bl.a. med genbrug af dele af christians guides.
<wangerin> pel: Velkommen til Poul
<laoshi> * spm. om java - efter udfasningen af sunjava fra Ubuntu - har fyldt en del i den forløbne periode. Det ser ud til at vi har fået nogenlunde styr på det, men det er stadig et lidt rodet problemfelt.
<laoshi> det var vist hovedpunkterne fra den forgangne måned
<wangerin> !
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: Go on.
<wangerin> Jeg har rodet med et script som løser problemerne med at smidt sun-java od, og få jonjdk og icedtea til at gøre i stedet for.
<laoshi> !
<wangerin> Det kommer selvfølgelig online hurtigst muligt
<wangerin> slut
<sbc> laoshi: Go on
<laoshi> vi har arbejdet med scripts i forums sandkasse og har ret god fod på det
<laoshi> men hører meget gerne fra henning (kig indenfor i sandkassen!)
<wangerin> laoshi - will do
<laoshi> oki
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> Super. Så satte jeg mig selv på.
<sbc> Jeg vil lige smide et par ord om Ubuntucafe i københavn. Det er desværre ikke så gode nyheder. Som sound nævnte så har vi ikke noget sted at være, og vi er ikke så mange aktive, så indtil videre sker der vist ikke rigtig noget på den front (indtil noget tager stafetten og gør noget ved det).
<sbc> slut.
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> Kommentarer til laoshi eller mig, eller nogen der vil sige noget om Lernid eller lokalafdelinger?
<sbc> ajenbo: værsego
<ajenbo> Det vi mangler mest med java pt. er en god let guide til installation af Sun Java for dem der stadig kræver den udgave til deres arbejde/spil
<ajenbo> slut
<tabac> !
<sbc> tabac: Yep
<wangerin> ! om lokalt
<tabac> skal "cafe" være på en cafe, eller er det bare et sted at være
<tabac> ?
<sbc> tabac: Det er ikke et krav. Men vi vil gerne have noget 'folkeligt', hvor folk føler sig velkomne.
<tabac> Ok
<tabac> slut
<sbc> tabac: Problemet er nok egentlig ikke at finde lokaler, problemet er mere at finde aktive folk.
<sbc> wangerin: 
<wangerin> Er der mulighed for at få en link til Alslug under lokal-afdelinger?
<wangerin> Jeg ved godt vi ikke direkte er en lokalafdeling, men arbejder med det samme mål, omend vi skyder lidt bredere.
<wangerin> - men i praksis koncentrerer vi os om ubuntu.
<sbc> wangerin: Det ser jeg ikke noget problem i.
<wangerin> Jeg har snakket med flere som har søgt på ubuntu, men ikke har fundet os så let
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> ajenbo: 
<ajenbo> Jeg opretter lige et link til alslug og giver Wangerin skrive rettigheder, er der nogen der syndes det ikke er en god ide`?
<ajenbo> slut
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> +1
<wangerin> Takker ;-)
<laoshi> ! lernid
<sbc> ajenbo: Vi (du, sound eller jeg) skal måske også lige rette teksten til ubuntu kbh, så der ikke står noget om månedlige møder som vi ikke afholder, tænker jeg lige.
<sbc> laoshi: 
<ajenbo> sbc will do
<laoshi> hurtigt gjort - status er som sidst, vi opfordrer til at flere byder ind, men hverken christian eller jeg er kommet meget videre
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> ajenbo: Hvis man kan, så gem evt. teksten som en kommentar, så vi kan hive den frem igen når/hvis vi starter igen :) Tak :)
<sbc> Så har vi vist været alle stikordene til det punkt igennem. Nogen afsluttende kommentarer? Nogen der har lyst til at give laoshi og pixiarvai en hånd med lernid?
<sbc> Don't be shy :)
<tabac> ! cafe
<must> Cafe Cadeau på HC Øsrtedsvej 28c i Kbh. kan være et godt mødested - www.cafecadeau.dk
<sbc> tabac: 
 * wangerin har rodet lidt mere med lernid, men ikke noget der er nået langt nok
<tabac> frafalder
<sbc> ok
<sbc> Andet / mere / andre?
<wangerin> Vi holder installfest på lørdag i Aabenraa, hvis der skulle være nogen i området ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: Smid mig lige en mail med info, så ryger det på kalenderen (hvis det ikke allerede er der).
<ajenbo> wangerin, så er siden klar til dig, du må lige skrive hvis du ikke har de fornødne rettigheder til at redigere siden.
<sbc> Ok, næste emne:
<sbc>     Reklame-materiale
<sbc> Se mere på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15245#p100406
<wangerin> sbc: næppe i ubuntus kalender. Se mere på www.alslug.dk - incl google-kalender
<sbc> wangerin: Det ser jeg lige på senere!
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: 
<wangerin> ajenbo: MÃ¥ske afdelings-hovedsiden skal opdateres med alle (4) "afdelinger"
<laoshi> TitanusEramius er forhindret til mødet pga arbejde - og havde overladt det til pixiarvai at fremlægge - men kan vi ikke vække ham, så må det nok udsættes!
<ajenbo> wangerin, tak
<sbc> laoshi: Jeg syntes det lyder som en god ide.
<sbc> Så er næste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>     Precise Pangolin
<sbc> !
<sbc> København sker der desværre ikke så meget i - og sound er her ikke til at fortælle mere... Vi håber der kommer til at ske noget :)
<sbc> slut
<sbc> Andere rundt omkring i landet der vil dele deres planer?
<wangerin> Der skulle gerne ske noget i forbindelse med være installfest i maj i sønderborg/aabenraa området, men vi er ikke kommet videre med planlægningen endnu
<sbc> oki
<sbc> Aarhus / Randers?
<Blfriis> !
<sbc> Blfriis: 
<sbc> Blfriis: Værsegod
<Blfriis> først tak for opbakningen til zorin forummet håber at se flere af jer derinde.. og i torsdags holdte ubuntu randers årets første møde og der var nok den største tilslutning vi har haft til dato.. trods et par sygefravær
<sbc> cool!
<Blfriis> vi fik installeret ubuntu på et par ældre pc.. og de var begejstret for at der var liv i de gamle maskiner
<Blfriis> slut
<sbc> Blfriis: Lyder godt! Har I nogen planer for at markere 12.04 udgivelsen?
<Blfriis> vi nåede slet ikke at snakke om det.. men måske vi når det næste gang.. håber da vi finder på noget
<sbc> Blfriis: helt i orden :)
<sbc> Mere til dette punkt?
<Blfriis> ikke herfra
<sbc> andre?
<sbc> ... ellers går vi videre til sidste punkt:
<sbc>     Evt.
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: 
<laoshi> !
<wangerin> pel snakkede noget om noget folder sidst
<wangerin> x½
<wangerin> ved ikke om der er sket mere ;-)
<sbc> Hvis nogen ved noget må de råbe op...
<sbc> ... ellers får laoshi ordet
<must> !
<wangerin> go
<must> Ville www.cafecadeau.dk være et godt sted
<sbc> must: Tror det ville være fint - det vi mangler mest er stadig aktive :)
<sbc> laoshi: værsego
<laoshi> lidt til christians underpkt.
<laoshi> det han ville sige er:
<laoshi> Det vil dreje sig om flytningen af guides, og at jeg vil bede om "mandat" til at trække alle nødvendige kræfter ind, således at vi hurtigt får sat skub i udviklingen. Det er tæt på at det kommer til at ligne Win7's forhold til Ram - "Jeg vil bruge alt hvad jeg kommer i nabolaget af" 
<laoshi> Pt er det allerede, ud over den store hjalp fra redaktør-teamet, lykkedes at få thj01, zob og Jesper Tage med til at være aktive i "Artikler>Guides", så jeg håber og tror på, at der vil komme en stor opbakning, nu hvor det er "vores" og ikke "mine" guides. thj01 og zob har også fået de nødvendige rettigheder til, sådan at de selv kan redigere indholdet. 
<laoshi> Vedr. flytning af guides og beslutningen som ligger til grund for det, er punket uddybbet her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15476
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> laoshi: Det lyder rigtig godt. Men hvad er det han vil have mandat til? Han har da lov til at gøre det allerede - eller misforstår jeg noget?
<sbc> men jeg syntes endelige det skal ske - jeg er for! :D
<laoshi> tror bare han vil være sikker på at der ikke kommer protester
<sbc> Det kan jeg ikke se der skulle gøre. Det er jo gode guides, og de ligger ganske naturligt på hjemmesiden i den sturktur.
<sbc> Thumbs up herfra!
<laoshi> og så er det en opfordring til alle guide-skrive-interesserede om at slutte op om initiativet
<laoshi> ja, vi er også glade for at vi får centraliseret så mange guides som muligt
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<sbc> Anyone?
<kjoller> !
<sbc> kjoller: 
<kjoller> Jeg tænkte da lige at jeg kort kunne sige at jeg deltager i det der 'fælles-kalender-noget'.
<kjoller> Og at jeg gør det, og kalder mig "fra ubuntu danmark"
<jarlen> Hvis nogen har et referat fra det arrangement vil jeg gerne høre om det
<kjoller> folk skal bare protestere.
<kjoller> Jeg skal med glæde sende referat videre når jeg får det.
<kjoller> Jeg ved ikke så meget endnu, men jeg rapporterer løbende tilbage.
<kjoller> Og kommer sikkert også til at søge råd.
<kjoller> slut
<sbc> nice!
<sbc> Andre / andet?
<tabac> Nix
<sbc> Så vil jeg sige tak for god ro og orden. Næste møde er den...
<sbc> vent, er det første eller sidste mandag i måneden vi plejer?
<laoshi> plejer sidste
<sbc> ok
<sbc> SÃ¥ mandag d. 30 januar kl. 20 - i denne kanal
<sbc> Ja, det må det være.
<sbc> SÃ¥ siger jeg tak for i aften. Vi ses / snakkes alle sammen :)
<laoshi> cu
<sbc> kjoller: Det slår mig lige - skal vi kigge på noget regnskab på et tidspunkt? Udover et konto-udtog er der så noget du mangler fra mig?
<sbc> kjoller: Smid evt. en mail hvis det er. Snakkes.
<wangerin> kjoller: Skete der noget specielt mht fælles kalender?
<kjoller> wangerin, Ikke noget direkte specielt
<kjoller> Udover at kalenderenvist kun er første skridt i retning af mere samarbejde.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-01-06
<sbc> Godaften
<nicky> 'aften aften :)
<buddig> God aften, sidder som sædvanligt i Ubuntu Aarhus til mødet.
<sbc> buddig, Lyder hyggeligt. Er I mange?
 * sbc har på fornemmelsen at vi ikke er så mange til mødet i dag?
<nicky> Hvis vi var i et lokale, så ville der nok være lidt ekko
<sbc> Anyway, vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/704/detail/
<sbc> Hvis vi kun er tre kan vi måske nøjes med hurtig navnenrude, og så bare snakke lidt om situationen med reklamer?
<nicky> Lyder fint
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, fra København
 * sbc vinker til nicky  og buddig , wangerin1  :)
<nicky> Og jeg er Nicky Thomassen fra Helsingør
<nicky> Sådan lidt off topic, hvordan får man chatten til at lave stjernenummeret, hvor ens brugernavn så står først på linien?
<sbc>  /me asdfasd
 * nicky siger tak
<nicky> Smart :)
<sbc> ok, når vi er så få, så syntes jeg måske ikke vi skal tage nogen beslutninger, men vi kan måske tale lidt om hvilke muligheder vi har? Mht. reklamer. Jeg ser i hvert fald:
<sbc>  * Vi undlader helt at have reklamer fremover
<sbc>  * Vi forsøger at opsætte endnu en google-konto
<sbc>  * Vi forsøger at finde en anden reklame-udbyder
<sbc>  * Vi forsøger at få en enkelt sponsor / reklame-aftale
<sbc> Andre muligheder?
<nicky> Jeg søgte en del i går efter andre udbydere, men jeg kan vitterligt ikke finde nogle. Det virker til at Google har eneret på det
<nicky> * Tilskud og legater
<nicky> Men mon ikke at vi først skulle prøve og lave en konto, og så se hvad der sker?
<sbc> det er fint med mig.
<sbc> nicky, Vil du stå for det?
<sbc> nicky, evt. skal vi lige vende det pr. mail med resten i bestyrelsen, så alle er med på hvad vi laver.
<nicky> Jeg kan sagtens prøve og oprette sådan en konto, og måske meget smart lige at skrive til dem
<sbc> cool!
<sbc> skal vi sige det er det for i dag så?
<nicky> Det er nok ligefør :)
<sbc> (Jeg er forkølet og vil egentlig gerne tilbage til et varmt tæppe :)
<sbc> eller har vi mere til det punkt, eller til eventuelt?
<nicky> Jamen det lyder da som en bedre plan end at sidde her. Nej, jeg har ikke mere
<nicky> God bedring :)
<sbc> takker.
<sbc> snakkes :)
<sbc> buddig, Hils i Aarhus :)
<sbc> tak for i aften
<buddig> Ja tak
<buddig> Der er fart på her, vi er 12 deltagere, jeg skriver mere om mødet på forumet...
<Zilvador> Hej
<wangerin1> Det gik hurtigt i dag ;-)
<Zilvador> Jeg havde helt glemt det :S
<Zilvador> Jeg blev distraheret af nogle venner, der ville snakke
<Zilvador> Nogle konklusioner?
<wangerin1> Nahh det ser det ikke ud til. Jeg kom samtidig med dig, men kan da se i  loggen at der ikke skete det store ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte, at reklamerne nok ville blive vendt
<Zilvador> Men måske næste gang :)
<wangerin1> De blev vist enige om at vente
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-01-12
<ClaudiuS> hej Jannie
<Momsemor> Hej :-)
<buddig> Hej Jannie
<Momsemor> G`aften
<ClaudiuS> hej Henning
<buddig> g'aften her fra Ubuntu på Aaby bibliotek
<Momsemor> Mon resten af bestyrelsen har glemt, at det er i aften, der er møde??
<blfriis> så må du jo klare paragrafferne ;)
<sbc> Godaften. Har vi møde nu?
<blfriis> Det var da vist meningen
<Momsemor> Har lige sendt mail til Søren....
<Momsemor> NÃ¥, der er du ;-)
 * sbc er ikke så god ubuntu-dk citizen i øjeblikket...
<sbc> Har vi en dagsorden?
<Momsemor> ?
<Momsemor> Hvis ikke vi har en dagsorden, kan vi så ikke bare høre, om der er nogen, som har noget på hjerte?
<sbc> Måske mest spændende om nogen har noget nyt / planer for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS fejring (i Aarhus snakkede vi om sidst)?
<Momsemor> buddig, er der noget nyt??
<buddig> Ja
<buddig> Næste tirsdag eftermiddag kører vi igen install party på DOKK1
<buddig> Og vi har stadig planer om et stort release party i forbindelse med 16.04
<buddig> og om at få nogle USB sticks (eller købe) for en del af vores formue til partyet
<buddig> og at få nogle fra Ubuntu Danmark bestyrelse og andre aktive med til partyet i Aarhus
<ClaudiuS> nogen der har hentet tilbud på dem?
<Momsemor> Pssst: hvem er ClaudiuS???
<ClaudiuS> Klaus Rasmussen redaktør
<Momsemor> Aha.... ;-)
<Momsemor> buddig, færdig?
<Momsemor> Jeg har ikke helt forstået, hvad de USB pinde skal bruges til? Hvis det er til uddeling, er vores 16.04 DVDer, så ikke ok?
<buddig> Usb til uddeling, da de er hurtigere end DVD'er 
<ClaudiuS> en del maskiner har ikke dvddrev
<buddig> og med Persistent, kan man bruge dem og gemme osv...
<buddig> evt. nogle tomme, så folk selv kan lære at lave en live USB
<Momsemor> Ja, eller også sletter folk dem bare og bruger dem til egne ting :-(
<Momsemor> Jeg synes det er fint, hvis lokal foreninger får nogle til installation, men ikke til uddeling, men I må jo lave en ansøgning, så det kan tages op i bestyrelsen...
<sbc> buddig, Udover penge til usb'er, er der så noget du / I har brug for fra foreningen. Jeg tænker primært penge, men måske også andre ting?
<buddig> Det bliver der nok, men vi er ikke igang med detailplanlægning endnu.
<buddig> Det skulle gerne blive stort, nu da vi har stedet, interessen og penge...
<sbc> cool.
<sbc> Andre der har noget på hjertet?Eller skal vi holde for i aften - måske finde dato for næste møde (og håbe på mere aktivitet der)?
<Momsemor> Tirsdag d. 26. januar?
<sbc> Er tirsdag d. 26. januar fint?
<sbc> Momsemor, hehe :)
<Momsemor> ;-)
<blfriis> fint med mig
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 26. januar 2016 kl. 20.00| http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Tak for i aften :)
<blfriis> selv tak
<Momsemor> Også tak herfra :-)
<buddig> Zilvador, hej - god aften
<Zilvador> Hej Buddig
<Zilvador> Jeg var helt et andet sted, da klokken blev 20.
<Zilvador> Sådan mentalt altså
<Zilvador> Det beklager jeg
<buddig> Der var mange, der var andre steder og meget lav aktivitet her
<Zilvador> Hmm...det var ærgerligt
<buddig> måske men - vi har skrevet lidt om vores kommende release party på DIKK1 
<buddig> Det skal blive stort og dyrt, for vi har jo pengene, og ingen protesterede.  :)  :)
<Zilvador> Haha...det kan du tro.
<Zilvador> Pengene skal jo gå til noget godt
<Zilvador> Hvor har I skrevet henne?
<buddig> Sidder lige nu i Ubuntu Aarhus møde på Aaby bibliotek 
<buddig> Vi har  skrevet her, du kan se det i mødeloggen senere.
<Zilvador> Hyggeligt. Det vil jeg kigge på :)
<Zilvador> Loggen er ikke opdateret endnu, ser jeg
<Zilvador> Nu er den!
<buddig> Findes der noget bedre i Ubuntu Danmark sammenhæng end et brag af et releaseparty her i Aarhus på DOKK1, et bygningsværk i verdensklasse.  :-)
<Zilvador> Forbindelsen røg
